# have been so sick with the flu



## Grefsen

I just found out on Facebook this morning that a good friend of mine in the Czech Republic has been very sick with the flu for the past two weeks.  Since all of the messages posted so far have been in Czech, I wanted to write something to her in Czech as well.  What are some of the possible ways I could either write "have been so sick with the flu" or something similar to this in Czech?  

Here's the sentence I would like to write followed by my attempt at writing it in Czech:


I am very sorry to hear that you *have been so sick with the flu* Kateřina.  


Jsem velmi líto, že jste *byli tak nemocní s chřipkou* Kateřina.


----------



## Encolpius

I'd say: Je mi velmi líto, že máte chřipku....že bojujete s chřipkou...že jste chytla chřipku...


----------



## Grefsen

Děkuji *Encolpius*!  

I really appreciate you taking the time to give me several alternatives.


----------



## kuba kuba

> Jsem velmi líto, že jste *byli tak nemocní s chřipkou* Kateřina.



Jsem velmi líto = Wrong. Je mi moc líto. = Correct
nemocní s chřipkou = Wrong. měla chřipku = Correct
Kateřina = Wrong. Kateřino = Correct (when you point someone in this way you need to change the form)

*Je mi moc líto, že máš tak dlouho chřipku Katko. 
*
(I guess you are true friends so you can call her in a friendly manner = Katka means Kateřina in spoken language and we don't have present perfect in Czech, we use present simple for this instead)


----------

